# GBATEMP XMAS TREE



## .TakaM (Dec 20, 2006)

I made a nice tree in photoshop, so make your own ornament and add it to the tree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




muurrry xmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and if you need a place to upload the image:
http://www.imageshack.us/


----------



## Qpido (Dec 20, 2006)

You can put this in the tree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.






Merry Christmas!

Q~


----------



## Mehdi (Dec 20, 2006)

add this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it even has lights XD


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Qpido @ Dec 20 2006 said:


> You can put this in the tree
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd have to make the whole thing a gif then, it would look prettyy bad  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so go on guys, just draw a nice simple ornament and chuck it on the tree


----------



## legendofphil (Dec 20, 2006)

I'll sit atop being the star that I am.


----------



## Shinji (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE(legendofphil @ Dec 20 2006 said:


> I'll sit atop being the star that I am.


either that or you'll have a tree up your a$$


----------



## legendofphil (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Dec 20 2006 said:


> either that or you'll have a tree up your a$$Â



That sounds pleasant


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 20, 2006)

ok, I'll get it started:


----------



## HelloKitty (Dec 20, 2006)

I cant seem to save the tree picture...


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 20, 2006)

just right click and copy then paste in paint or whatever program you use

or if that fails, press the print screen button on your keyboard, then paste that  into your program


----------



## Jax (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## mthrnite (Dec 20, 2006)

Like so?




..or did you just want the ornament?

edit: added Jax's Sonic


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 20, 2006)

thats great!


----------



## Killermech (Dec 20, 2006)

No christmas tree can be fully complete without a smoking pig


----------



## Hero-Link (Dec 20, 2006)

heres my part





my little old triforce ;_;

edit: ops added the killermech one :X


----------



## HelloKitty (Dec 20, 2006)

i couldn't save the picture with IE7 for some reason.. had to use firefox.

Hmm... could someone merge the pictures? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



While I was working on mine.. 2 people put up ornaments...


----------



## Killermech (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## HelloKitty (Dec 20, 2006)

thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



its getting fuller!!
are the presents Wiis?


----------



## BvG (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 20, 2006)

[removed by staff]

- Sam


----------



## Costello (Dec 20, 2006)

*Forum rules*



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Advertising*
> 
> Members are not allowed to create topics or posts intended only to promote or advertise their own or any website(s) without staff permission.
> 
> Members may link to their own website/forum in their signature and profile as long as the advert is non-obtrusive.



I can't believe you put the name of your website on the *GBATEMP XMAS TREE*


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 20, 2006)

It's my AVATAR, never mind...

- Sam


----------



## Mucuna (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Dec 20 2006 said:


> I can't believe you put the name of your website on the *GBATEMP XMAS TREE*




"Notionless"!


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 20, 2006)

Yeah, please ignore what I did, I'm not gonna do it again. *looks regretfully at 20% warn*

- Sam

*EDIT:* I made a new one, with my new avatar


----------



## larvi (Dec 20, 2006)

Here's mine:


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 20, 2006)

I'll merge mine and larvi's now. Hang on

*EDIT:*
Merged!


----------



## larvi (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Dec 20 2006 said:


> I'll merge mine and larvi's now. Hang on
> 
> *EDIT:*
> Merged!



Thanks. Didn't see yours when I added mine


----------



## Julee (Dec 20, 2006)

My addition to the tree.

[edit] I suck at cropping, lemme fix that...


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 20, 2006)

Just 'cuz I'm so A-R, I done up a shadowy one that I'll update here:


----------



## Dirtie (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## TeraS (Dec 20, 2006)

Even though i dont clebrate Christmas, I wish everyone a merry christmas!


----------



## Bowser128 (Dec 20, 2006)

Merry Jesus' second birthday of the year everyone!


----------



## Theredbaron1834 (Dec 20, 2006)

Fill it up. Not much more time people


----------



## dice (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 20, 2006)

Who saved it as a JPEG?

=[

- Sam


----------



## Tokas (Dec 20, 2006)

Piggy.


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 20, 2006)

Ewwwww JPEG

- Sam


----------



## nintendofreak (Dec 20, 2006)

(Tetris piece  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## bajibbles (Dec 20, 2006)

sam, i think everyone heard you the first time






xmas without rockman on gbatemp? never


----------



## Verocity (Dec 20, 2006)

The quality got messed up at Theredbaron1834 

Can I start mine at the good quality on Bowser128? Cause it looks like poo down here.


----------



## corbs132 (Dec 20, 2006)

EDIT: updated to stay up with the times. With shadows! missed some trees ,so updated my img.


----------



## OrR (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice! Replace the toot smiley with my avatar though, it would look more festive


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## mthrnite (Dec 21, 2006)

Cleaned everything up again, and saved as a BIG-ASS PNG, for the purists.
(I replaced a few ornaments w/hi-res equivilants, hope nobody minds...)




(and I added Linkiboy... kinda..)


----------



## Opium (Dec 21, 2006)

Merry Giftmas!


----------



## Verocity (Dec 21, 2006)

Merry Christmas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And a happy new year


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 21, 2006)

lol, lost in blue DS, this is coming along great


----------



## corbs132 (Dec 21, 2006)

I THOUGHT OF A WAY TO FILL THE IMAGE!
i did the flames and blending etc all by myself! (i only say shadowing, blending, etc because im not good with photoshop and am proud of myself)



might not be good but...
source for flames:http://www.needspotcooling.com/flames.jpg
source for ps3: somewhere on google


----------



## Verocity (Dec 21, 2006)

Its beautiful. 

Edit: wheres my stuff?


----------



## corbs132 (Dec 21, 2006)

DAMN! every time i do one people post new ones before me. hold on...


----------



## Verocity (Dec 21, 2006)

lol thanks bud, haha my ornament is on fire! woop.


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 21, 2006)

Nice. I don't have PS, anyone wanna throw me on there?


----------



## OrR (Dec 21, 2006)

Can anyone with skills write hrth on one of the presents? Or maybe even put the magical box under the tree... No GBAtemp tree is complete without hrth!


----------



## Verocity (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Dec 20 2006, 08:25 PM)]Nice. I don't have PS, anyone wanna throw me on there?Â



Yeah, I got it.


----------



## Samutz (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## Verocity (Dec 21, 2006)

Sorry no hat and beard [M]artin didn't make that ava.


Edit: fixed Samutz.


----------



## dafatkid27 (Dec 21, 2006)

zomgz


----------



## zone97 (Dec 21, 2006)

Here I am... Fixed


----------



## corbs132 (Dec 21, 2006)

hrthiness + fixed fire (a bit)
EDIT: updated to include last 2 updates.


----------



## Costello (Dec 21, 2006)

This is so great guys. Keep on rockin I'll post the tree on the portal on Christmas day


----------



## corbs132 (Dec 21, 2006)

If someone compiles a list of people who worked on it in text, i'll put their names on the tree


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 21, 2006)

Even more hrth, since there is NEVER ENOUGH HRTH
(well, the mods think so, I noticed they locked the hrth thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Anyway... Great job on the fire, corbs!!!




Oh, and many hrthy thanks to Squiffy for the hrthbox design, I love mine hrthbox!


----------



## Verocity (Dec 21, 2006)

Fixed: My avatar.

Edit: mthrnite, sorry.

Oh, and I think this tree should be on the front page.. I love it, its so unique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Seen Costello's post sorry,


----------



## corbs132 (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks for the compliment! and ver, can you bring down the opacity of your drop shadow a bit? great hrthbox btw


----------



## Verocity (Dec 21, 2006)

mthrnite made the box I had to merge mine. ..fixed.


----------



## GameJesus (Dec 21, 2006)

Who added the i want to believe thing lol xD


----------



## Verocity (Dec 21, 2006)

List of who Worked on Tree  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.TakaM
Jax
mthrnite
Killermech
Hero-Link
HelloKitty
Maarten Jalink
sinkhead
larvi
Julee
Dirtie
pOp!
Bowser128
Theredbaron1834
dice
Tokas
nintendofreak
ben88
Verocity
corbs132
OrR
cheesyPOOF5
Opium
Samutz
dafatkid27
zone97


----------



## corbs132 (Dec 21, 2006)

great, thanks


----------



## hakdizzle (Dec 21, 2006)

GOT IT


----------



## Shinji (Dec 21, 2006)

I cant wait to get my rabbit-spider-monkey somewhere on there, but it'll have to wait till tomorrow evening, busy busy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Havent been able to get on the boards too much the past couple days...


----------



## HelloKitty (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(hakdizzle @ Dec 20 2006 said:


> I want to add but i cant seem to copy the image?Â The previous pages let me save the jpg but they arent update.Â Thanx



It doesnt seem to copy in IE.. try Firefox or another browser


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Verocity @ Dec 20 2006 said:


> List of who Worked on TreeÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My tree!!


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 21, 2006)

lol, a fight for the same spot


----------



## corbs132 (Dec 21, 2006)

sorry for gif, i usually use png, but the png was 2.5 meg and imageshack only takes ? 1.5 meg. 


feel free to resize. just a rough draft, i will put effects on text later.


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 21, 2006)

Bold mthrnite's name. BOLD IT DAMMIT

Er.

Good job.


----------



## Verocity (Dec 21, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## HelloKitty (Dec 21, 2006)

I wonder how many ornaments we can fit on the tree?


----------



## Samutz (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(corbs132 @ Dec 20 2006 said:


> sorry for gif, i usually use png, but the png was 2.5 meg and imageshack only takes ? 1.5 meg.
> feel free to resize. just a rough draft, i will put effects on text later.


Maybe instead of "worked on", "contributed to" would sound better.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> I wonder how many ornaments we can fit on the tree?


I'm sure tshu & TPi among others are gonna wanna put somethin' on...
..and Shinji wants his monkey-beast in there somewhere.
There's still a little room left.
Maybe .TakaM can whip up a Hanukkah bush if things get too crowded.


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 21, 2006)

My name is sinkhead, not skinkhead......

=[

- Sam


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 21, 2006)

This is going to end up one JPG artifacted mess if this goes on for much longer.


----------



## lolsjoel (Dec 21, 2006)

I added a Goron!  Cheers!


----------



## Hero-Link (Dec 21, 2006)

corbs132 i contribuited to the tree too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was one of the first ones! My triforce is still there and all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the tree is getting awesome!


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 21, 2006)

bobitos, WHY DID YOU SAVE IT AS A JPEG?

- Sam


----------



## corbs132 (Dec 21, 2006)

What should I add to The List?
And who? If there's room, I'm putting the tree on.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 21, 2006)

Alright droogs, cleaned 'im up again.
Back to PNG and it's HUUUUGE! (like 324k or so.)
Unclobbered [M]artin (user posted image?? was that on porpoise?)
If I left anything out, let me know.


----------



## tjas (Dec 21, 2006)

This is nice! I'll help


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 21, 2006)

High five to whoever added my hrth graphic to the parcel! I had forgotten about hrth!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Edit/update:* Added tjas addition!


----------



## tjas (Dec 21, 2006)

@shaunj66, could you please edit it with my post? I'm not that good with photoshop.. thx!

Edit: Thank you! Looks awsome!


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(tjas @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> @shaunj66, could you please edit it with my post? I'm not that good with photoshop.. thx!


Done


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 21, 2006)

Ok, I keep on getting adds right before I'm done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shaun, I gave credit to Squiffy for the box, little did I know you were the master of HRTH!
{img}See below vvv{/img}
edit: Oh yeah, that's the _flying_ rabbit-spider-monkey up there!
(I do suck at motion blur, forgive plz.)


----------



## GameJesus (Dec 21, 2006)

mother can u add my jesus to the tree please ^^


----------



## Golds (Dec 21, 2006)

santa got stuck


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## mthrnite (Dec 21, 2006)

GameJesus: Done
Golds: You steppin' all ovah thangs. Ornament plz.
mthrnite: You vain sonofabitch!


----------



## Verocity (Dec 21, 2006)

lol I wake up and this thing is packed full of new stuff, awesome. Is there much more room? I guess so. Thanks mthrnite for cleaning this thing up when people save it as jpgs and then the quality is crap.


----------



## Killermech (Dec 21, 2006)

It's hard to see what actually gets added at this point


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 21, 2006)

No problem Verocity...
..you cats are keepin' mother bzy!
I think it's looking great though...
..the smoking pig is still my favorite!

EDIT: Killermech: Thank god for the "Difference" option in the Layers pane!


----------



## HugeCock (Dec 21, 2006)

It's a beautiful Christmas tree. Great job guys.....If I get time I will fire up photoshop and add my ornament =)


----------



## Samutz (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## lookout (Dec 21, 2006)

ohohohoh!!


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 21, 2006)

lookout: you're a little behind...
.. and I'm not saying you have a little behind.
Grab a more current image, you blew jumpman outta the water!


----------



## lookout (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> lookout: you're a little behind...
> .. and I'm not saying you have a little behind.
> Grab a more current image, you blew jumpman outta the water!








  update!


----------



## corbs132 (Dec 21, 2006)

Current list of people who worked on the tree? I have the blending looking nicer now on The List.


----------



## nintendofreak (Dec 21, 2006)

What?! Spider-monkey-rabbit-hawk??!


----------



## OrR (Dec 22, 2006)

Waiting for HugeCock to add his "ornament"...


----------



## Chakal (Dec 22, 2006)

You guys forgot the "It prints money" DS picture


----------



## Verocity (Dec 22, 2006)

We also need a burning psp by the ps3.


----------



## corbs132 (Dec 22, 2006)

That can be arranged....


----------



## Shinji (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> What?! Spider-monkey-rabbit-hawk??!Â


The elusive flying rabbit-spider-monkey. =D

mthrnite: thanks love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just too busy with the kids to even sit down and keep up with the forums.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 22, 2006)

No problem Shinji. Hope you and the kids are having lossa fun!
I don't get mine until xmas day, so unlike you, have a little time on my hands to do crap like this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Marry Christmas!!!


----------



## Shinji (Dec 22, 2006)

Well, its actually just my son and my little doxi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just two/three more days =D


----------



## dOoBiX (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## TheStump (Dec 22, 2006)

Updated , cant believe there was no DS yet. besides the ever popular Lost in Blue edition Phat.


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Dec 22, 2006)

Is it just me or is a penis being drawn on that DS's touch screen?


----------



## tgc_9013 (Dec 22, 2006)

No tree without Chuck Norris


----------



## HugeCock (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(OrR @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> Waiting for HugeCock to add his "ornament"...


Ornaments are in the basement....so I just brought a present.


----------



## corbs132 (Dec 22, 2006)

Current list of people who worked on it? btw adding psp now.


----------



## corbs132 (Dec 22, 2006)

kinda hard to replicate the same fire effects...


----------



## squee (Dec 22, 2006)

No Xmas without Santa Mario


----------



## corbs132 (Dec 23, 2006)

Ok Christmas is coming up soon so I'm gonna need a current list of people who worked on it


----------



## Jax (Dec 23, 2006)

QUOTE(corbs132 @ Dec 23 2006 said:


> Ok Christmas is coming up soon so I'm gonna need a current list of people who worked on it



I did. My Sonic's in there.


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 23, 2006)

I'll add some Invisible Snow!!! (cuz I'm on my sister's computer and have no idea if she's got any image editing stuff on here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## corbs132 (Dec 23, 2006)

Anyone wanna compile a full list and not just say 'I did'? 'i did's are useful, but a full list would be great. I would, but im setting up an hdtv downstairs


----------



## 71scorpion71 (Dec 23, 2006)

First post ever


----------



## 71scorpion71 (Dec 23, 2006)

second post ... getting used to it .. I guess

@corbs132 : here is the full list at this time ... 

.TakaM
Jax
mthrnite
Killermech
Hero-Link
HelloKitty
Maarten Jalink
sinkhead
larvi
Julee
Dirtie
pOp!
Bowser128
Theredbaron1834
dice
Tokas
nintendofreak
ben88
Verocity
corbs132
OrR
cheesyPOOF5
Opium
Samutz
dafatkid27
zone97
hakdizzle
bobitos
tjas
Shaunj66
Golds
Jumpman17
Gamejesus
lookout
dOoBiX
TheStump
tgc_9013
HugeCock
Squee
71scorpion71


----------



## corbs132 (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks alot man(?).


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 24, 2006)

this looks great!


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 24, 2006)

Agreed, that was much fun!
Thanks .TakaM!


----------



## KeYbLaDeXaLcHeMi (Dec 24, 2006)

I added a keyblade between bowser and hello kitty. =D


----------



## tshu (Dec 24, 2006)

four wiseguys for wiseguys


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 24, 2006)

Cleaned up just a wii bit, and added E.C. into the mix.
Hope nobody minds...


----------



## TheStump (Dec 24, 2006)

it needs flashing lights...lol


----------



## Killermech (Dec 24, 2006)

It would be cool if someone puts the final pic on the front page of gbatemp tommorow.. *hint hint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Killermech @ Dec 24 2006 said:


> It would be cool if someone puts the final pic on the front page of gbatemp tommorow.. *hint hint
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Darkforce (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## Qpido (Dec 24, 2006)

How Bin Laden stole christmas!

Q~

(Updated image to include my pic! - Darkforce)


----------



## dafatkid27 (Dec 24, 2006)

If anyone has time to Photoshop these, I made this ornament in my Chemistry class, and on it put my 2 favorite GBATemp memes.  Everyone knows what hrth is, and ":K" is the four-swords' (TPi, Dirtie, tshu, and myself) emoticon, the man with fangs.  Anyways, here.


----------



## Qpido (Dec 24, 2006)

What is hrth?
Guess not everyone knows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Q~


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 24, 2006)

Gotcha dafatkid....
coming up..


----------



## dafatkid27 (Dec 24, 2006)

mthrnite, you are a god.  also, you have mad shoppin' skills.  and not the store shoppin' kind.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



teach me sometime


----------



## Shinji (Dec 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Qpido @ Dec 24 2006 said:


> What is hrth?
> Guess not everyone knows
> 
> 
> ...


Please read this then return if you have any questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 O ya, read ALL the pages, there will be a quiz.

On topic: this tree is lookin mighty fine.


----------



## berlinka (Dec 24, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> Cleaned everything up again, and saved as a BIG-ASS PNG, for the purists.
> (I replaced a few ornaments w/hi-res equivilants, hope nobody minds...)
> 
> 
> ...



Mthrnite, you know the dutch painter Jan Steen? You're him


----------



## Qpido (Dec 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Dec 24 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Qpido @ Dec 24 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > What is hrth?
> ...



Haha, thanks.
It makes TOTAL sence now.

I never hrth'd of that expression before in my life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Q~


----------



## dice (Dec 25, 2006)

looks like this thread must die now :'(


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 25, 2006)

QUOTE(dice @ Dec 24 2006 said:


> looks like this thread must die now :'(


There is no death... only transition.










oh, no, wait, I'm wrong... there is death.
Sorry, got distracted by all the monkeys flying outta my butt.


----------



## Verocity (Dec 25, 2006)

poor lil tree wouldn't fit on the front page,
haha who put that kid with his face, lol thats classic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think the smokin pig is probley the best.

bye GBATemp tree Ill miss you


----------



## Extreme Coder (Dec 25, 2006)

Wait, where am I?
OH, I see. I guess Pharaohs can't stand the cold weather beside a christmas tree huh?


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Extreme Coder @ Dec 25 2006 said:


> Wait, where am I?
> OH, I see. I guess Pharaohs can't stand the cold weather beside a christmas tree huh?


You're nice and cozy by the fire.

Not _in_ the fire mind you... _by_ the fire.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Dec 26, 2006)

Phew... I thought I was being punished in hell


----------



## corbs132 (Dec 28, 2006)

still kinda mad my psp got covered up... worked hard on the fire. at leeast it was covered with the n64 kid.


----------



## Dirtie (Dec 29, 2006)

We're not all hardcore sony-hating Nintendo fanboys mate


----------



## Verocity (Dec 29, 2006)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> We're not all hardcore sony-hating Nintendo fanboys mate



*cough* *uh ahh, had somethin stuck in my my throat i mean..yeah


----------

